# Male equivalent of cleavage



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

Sheer male curiosity:

Is there any male feature that, when it looks good, a large percentage of women will immediately notice and gawk at, in the way men immediately notice and gawk at nice cleavage? 

Broad shoulders? Big back? Nice butt? Defined arms? Tall? Large chest? Big hands and feet?

Just wondering.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice abs


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

More interested in features that are noticed with clothes on.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

ryan gosling.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Apparently women like guys with a nice arse/***


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Not really. Cleavage is only valued so much because it's a societally enforced perving mechanism.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd say biceps, however, I've had women squeeze my arms and it was annoying because I couldn't squeeze their boobs in return.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Surely the direct comparison is the butt crack?
Nothing more sexy than a male plumber squatting down.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I gawk a bit when I see a guy with a nice chest (and overall nice build) jogging shirtless.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

Don't think there is a direct equivalent. Muscles and such are good but guys can't really show these off in public like girls can show cleavage, and one has to work to build muscles.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

JohnWalnut said:


> Don't think there is a direct equivalent. Muscles and such are good but guys can't really show these off in public like girls can show cleavage, and one has to work to build muscles.


You can wear a tank top.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't think there is an equivalent. Not every guy likes big boobs or meidum-sized boobs. Some guys like small boobs. I've been interested in women with a wide variety of breast size.

I don't think the same can be said for say abs and muscles with guys. Very few women get turned on by a guy with a pot belly or skinny guys. Some girls may find their pot bellied man sexy but it's not a preference! Though some girls have a thing for skinny guys.

Overall I think men have more of a variety of preferences for women than women do for men. Some women have told me that they want their man to be flawed in some way and not look so perfect though. A woman told me that Ryan Gosling looks too perfect. I find that I have a similar mentality. I never find myself interested in celebs and models that men consider the hottest women on earth.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Personality.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I gawk a bit when I see a guy with a nice chest (and overall nice build) jogging shirtless.


I do the same. Or legs. I'll check out a guy's legs if he's in shorts. Or arms. Or hands.

I think women just perv everything, we don't let something like clothes stop us.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't think there is an equivalent no.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Men who look like kind, submissive romantic types.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

PaysageDHiver said:


> Broad shoulders? Big back? Nice butt? Defined arms? Tall? Large chest? Big hands and feet?


All of the above. All of the above.

You can't make me pick just one feature.

Okay, okay, okay, if I did have to narrow it down... I would say broad shoulders/back, arms and hands. Unlike Barette, men's legs don't do anything for me, so I guess everyone is different.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I always thougt this fella has a nice cleavage.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Abs. Trust me. But I also really like broad shoulders and big hands. Although that's not something to gawk at. But when women see shirtless men who are really defined, they will get hot. Unless theyre really old or there is some other big factor thats a turn off.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Abs. Trust me. But I also really like broad shoulders and big hands. Although that's not something to gawk at. But when women see shirtless men who are really defined, they will get hot. Unless theyre really old or there is some other big factor thats a turn off.


Women r so shallow............. ...that's my generalization for the day


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

what is "abs" ??


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Visible boners. Everything else really depends on woman and her personal preferences.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> Women r so shallow............. ...that's my generalization for the day


That's funny, considering my boyfriend is slightly overweight. This thread is shallow, and needed a shallow answer.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

When you can see a man's bulge through his pants or boxers.

Abs do nothing for me.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Zeeshan said:


> Women r so shallow............. ...that's my generalization for the day


Not sure if trolling. Women in here are just answering the original question tbh. :um



Secretaz said:


> Visible boners. Everything else really depends on woman and her personal preferences.





anxious dreamer said:


> When you can see a man's bulge through his pants or boxers.
> 
> Abs do nothing for me.


I think most guys will find it hard (no pun intended) or uncomfortable walking around all day with a boner tbh.


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

Paper Samurai said:


> I think most guys will find it hard (no pun intended) or uncomfortable walking around all day with a boner tbh.


I don't think that's what they were getting at. maybe try free-balling.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Visible boners. Everything else really depends on woman and her personal preferences.


Yesss agreed, visible boners ftw


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sometimes you can see the bulge (if it's big enough) even if they don't have a boner. If they wear these types of shorts.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

id say its defined arms. with a shirt on. 

always catch girls looking


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Sometimes you can see the bulge (if it's big enough) even if they don't have a boner. If they wear these types of shorts.


yes.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I think that girls tend to look at the whole package more than guys, although many girls say that they notice a foine a~ss. That doesn't mean that we are less shallow. Most women like hard bodies(not necessarily with huge muscles) and attractive facial features. I think I look at lips more than what women do in general. Pouty lips<3


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

nork123 said:


>


Hahaha! My eyes are up here ladies.....


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

I look at all sorts of men really, I like fat men, thin men, just men lol


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Nexus777 said:


> what is "abs" ??


Anti-lock breaking system


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> Women r so shallow............. ...that's my generalization for the day


People are shallow :/


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

good thing that I don't have a complex for my dick, or else this thread might have stung a bit.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> You can wear a tank top.


Line up, ladies...


----------



## cheezitlover (May 30, 2012)

this thread made me think of this


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

haha ^^^^^^

I hear a lot of girls commenting on guys bums. So maybe that ? o.o


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

roscoe said:


> hahaha! My eyes are up here ladies.....


lolol!


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Noca said:


> Anti-lock breaking system


Right - "Anti Blockier System" in German, but really what is it in the male body this ABS ?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Dat Cleavage


----------



## pastelsound (Dec 27, 2012)

Tall and pretty hands


----------



## dingdong (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice hands, maybe? I know of a lot more women that comment on guys' hands than men that comment on women's, which is kind of weird when you think about it.
I don't think there is an exact equivalent though.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

visible boners r hot


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

dragongirl said:


> visible boners r hot


My sister disagrees when she sees mine.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

Gross


----------



## evginmubutu (Sep 12, 2011)

When you ladies say 'visible boners are hot'

you have no idea how much trouble I go through to hide it when I have a boner around a woman, I assume that it would be offensive or something. and this is a very regular occurrence. 

Oddly enough, one time there was a girl I was in love with but didn't have the balls to tell her. One day I asked her if I could give her a hug and when I hugged her she said "I can feel you" and it like, broke the sexual tension barrier and we started screwing all the time. 

Is it just the thought that the guy has a boner over you that sends you over the edge or what??


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

:teeth:teeth


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Bulge in pants.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> That's funny, considering *my boyfriend is slightly overweight*. This thread is shallow, and needed a shallow answer.


prove it


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Sam1911 said:


> prove it


I use to have a pic of us on my profile. I'll put it back up, for all those who believe every female is a shallow evil creature.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> I use to have a pic of us on my profile. I'll put it back up, for all those who believe every female is a shallow evil creature.


:yes:yes ok he's an average joe


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Sam1911 said:


> :yes:yes ok he's an average joe


Lol, thank you! No one ever seems to believe me.


----------



## Koolio (Feb 25, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> Women r so shallow............. ...that's my generalization for the day


Oh and men aren't??!! Wtf is this? People are shallow buddy, better get used to it!


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

foe said:


>


This, except its not enough money


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Bulge?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Sourdog said:


> Bulge?


Random thought: Girls have padded bras to make their boobs look bigger so they should make a padded cup for men to enhance their pants bulge.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

arnie said:


> Random thought: Girls have padded bras to make their boobs look bigger so they should make a padded cup for men to enhance their pants bulge.


Exists already - search online if you need it


----------



## SevenDays (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure women love the V shaped area just above your crotch - flat stomach permitting of course. It's their little perve area so to speak.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

foe said:


>


That's a nice bulge in your wallet you got there!


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> Lol, thank you! No one ever seems to believe me.


cuz you're hot lol most hot girls wanna date the douche bag type and wont give average people a chance


----------

